
IPv6 celebrates its 20th birthday by reaching 10 percent deployment - alricb
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/01/ipv6-celebrates-its-20th-birthday-by-reaching-10-percent-deployment/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10831322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10831322)
260+ comments

